
BountySource - philfreo
https://www.bountysource.com/
======
gabrielrotbart
"Effects of Extrinsic Rewards on Children's Subsequent Intrinsic Interest"
(Green and Lepper, 1974)
([http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.2307/1128110?uid=3737536...](http://www.jstor.org/discover/10.2307/1128110?uid=3737536&uid=2&uid=4&sid=21101686581973))
and some other papers which came after it showed that introducing extrinsic
rewards to what was before a intrinsically motivated activity could actually
hurt long-term motivation.

I wonder if the same would apply here, if this takes off.

